# OSB plywood?



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone use the OSB? The salesman assures me that it warp as much as regular plywood. He also says it is not treated.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I've used it for bottoms of some of my swarm traps. Bees propolized the bottoms and it looks fine from the inside. The outside is another story. Despite a few thick coats of exterior latex it is slowly flaking off and needs to be replaced. It was free and that's why I used it. If I was buying I'd go with plywood or 1X. I'm a big fan of going through the reduced stuff at the local big orange place but I will not even buy reduced OSB.


----------



## TIMER (Apr 17, 2011)

OSB is not much good for hive building or anything else where it will be exposed to moisture.
Painted or not it won't last very long.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

TIMER said:


> OSB is not much good for hive building or anything else where it will be exposed to moisture.
> Painted or not it won't last very long.


Very true. I used it also for 5 frame nuc deep swarm traps. Most are flaking off on the outside. From the research I did there's no adverse effect to the bees so I used it. I got it for free because we use it here at work and I used the "scrap cut off's", but I wouldn't pay for it either.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

OK...I'd never heard the term. Now , I know it's nothing more than particle board...Thanks, guys.
LtlWilli


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Oriented Strand Board will fall apart after prolong exposure to the elements but free is free right? I'm finding if I put two coats of a good latex paint on plywood, especially on the edges where the pours are, it last a long time. You'll get some warping but not much. It's good for nucs and bait hives for sure! (I don't use it for my regular hives).


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

LtlWilli said:


> OK...I'd never heard the term. Now , I know it's nothing more than particle board...Thanks, guys.
> LtlWilli


Particle board looks like sawdust glued together. OSB looks like wood chips pressed and glued together. OSB is a very strong board, but must be used inside in the dry to be very useful.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm glad I didn't even get a look at it. ..Might make me gag.
LtlWilli


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Charlie B said:


> Oriented Strand Board will fall apart after prolong exposure to the elements but free is free right? I'm finding if I put two coats of a good latex paint on plywood, especially on the edges where the pours are, it last a long time. You'll get some warping but not much. It's good for nucs and bait hives for sure! (I don't use it for my regular hives).


On Plywood you can get away with painting the edges very well and it'll last a while. w/ OSB on my nuc boxes I did paint the outside very very well. Because of the design I don't see how you can get enough paint in there for it to last a long time. Free is free that is true, but the time is the killer. If I can make 2 nuc boxes out of a sheet of plywood that costs $20.00 and it'll last 2-4 seasons then I'm all for it. This verses the same nuc out of OSB that after 1 season isn't doing very well. In my opinion I won't use OSB at this point even though I can get it for free. To each his own however. Just know what your in for when you do.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

I use it for telescoping covers only. Works fine with aluminum flashing over it.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess I could use it to save money on top covers, as long as the aluminum flashing is not too high. I have never used either one in my hive building.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

LtlWilli said:


> I guess I could use it to save money on top covers, as long as the aluminum flashing is not too high.
> 
> Not too high if you use alum. printing sheets !


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Instead of using osb, check out Advantec. It looks similiar, but is a much improved product. It costs more, but is very stable and water resistant.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

In Southeast Missouri, we refer to any "chip board," OSB, particle board as "was wood," because once upon a time, it used to be wood. I tried various options and keep coming back to 1x pine boards when I make my own equipment. I also choose the 1x because I can get a lot of my wood as free scrap. Implement dealers, sign makers and restuarant suppliers have packing crates made with wood better than you can find at any retail home improvement stores.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It cost me right at $1.75 per box for materials to build 30 3 frame mating nucs. For about $2:00 more i can make the lid out of 1X8 which hangs over the sides and greatly preserves the rest of the box. OSB is ugly, and won't last for years and years, but on average it probably lasts as long as most folks interest. If it allows you to proceed on your budget then don't get tripped up by what might be better but you can't afford. 

After you are making money it might look different.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

IF you happen to have a plywood mill nearby, check and see if they have mis-cut sheets?
I get them for $4.00 per sht., so my nucs only cost me $1.00 a piece for the materials.
I realize that not all Beeks are fortunate enough to have one nearby!


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

When buying OSB for indoor use, make certain it uses methyl diphenyl diisocyanate (MDI) or phenol-formaldehyde as a binder as both of these are less toxic then urea-formaldehyde. Urea-formaldehyde is a product that is occasionally found in OSB and particle board and off-gasses significant amounts of formaldehyde, a known health hazard. just be careful which one you use


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I still have a concern using plywood, let alone OSB or any sheet product, including masonite such as for inner covers. There is a lot of formaldehyde, glues and other chemicals in there that I do not want anywhere near my honey products. No way would I use either of these products. My opinion only for what it's worth.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Swobee said:


> I still have a concern using plywood, let alone OSB or any sheet product, including masonite such as for inner covers. There is a lot of formaldehyde, glues and other chemicals in there that I do not want anywhere near my honey products. No way would I use either of these products. My opinion only for what it's worth.


I understand your concern. I seal the edges with outdoor latex paint to prevent chemical exposure. Beekeepers have been using it for Nucs, inner and outer covers for a long time without any problems so I think it's safe. But like you said, it's only my opinion


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I can understand that concern, but while you are at it you might want to avoid *all *commercially produced food, and you are going to want to be living in a yurt or something - to avoid the soup of emissions that a regular house contains. Even then, can you be sure that the yak hair that the yurt is made of hasn't been treated with delouser or something? And don't even think about getting a load of "that new car smell". 

I don't mean to be sarcastic, but the modern world is full of this stuff, and the fact that you are on the internet seems to indicate that you don't live in a cave on a remote island. And if you did you might want to check it for radon.

Ok I am being sarcastic, but only playfully so.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

while i agree that we are surrounded by chemicals in this day and age. Knowingly adding something that out gasses significant amounts of formaldehyde to a food product verges on criminal in my mind (playfully of course). Perhaps we should all return to lead based paints and arsenic based insecticides as well what the heck


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I actually agree with you to a point.

However I really suspect that after just a little bit of time goes by most of the volatiles evaporate or degrade to acceptable levels - and of course the bees coat everything with propolis on the inside. 

I don't know that of course, and I guess someone should do a study to find out. It would probably be as simple as a chemical analysis of honey from different hive setups within an apiary to see if there is something nasty related to the hive material in there.

Personally I am much more concerned about agricultural chemicals.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

yep chemicals all over including pesticides etc, eliminating the ones we know about is a step in the right direction but there is only so much you can do, at some point we have to trust the powers that be to keep the truly deadly chemicals out of the food stream.


----------

